# Who here collects antique reformed books?



## Constantlyreforming (Jul 15, 2011)

So, I wanted to see who were the “old dead guy” book collectors here. My dad has been collecting books by the Puritans and old American pastors for some 15 years or so.I do not know how many he has, but his collection is “substantial” nonetheless.
Anyhow, my collection includes around 40 books so far. I am thirty years old, and have acquired these over the last 5 years, some from my dad, some on my own. What I have found is that ordering from England is the best thing to do, as they sell them for much less than any American book dealers.
Some highlights in my collection include a 1677 First edition John Owen Justification by Faith, in the original binding, pretty much in mint condition. I also have another copy in mint condition that has been rebound. I have a first edition of Indwelling Sin by Owen as well; I believe it is in the link that shows pictures of MOST of my collection.
I have received 5-6 books since I posted those pictures, so I will have to add those later. Anyone collect? Anyone have any of the same books I own? My newest acquisition is a first edition, UNBOUND, of The Death of Death in the Death of Christ by John Owen, from 1650. It has a signature of “John Brown” on the top, and I am in the middle of trying to get that signature identified, to see if it is John Brown of Haddington’s….
Enjoy!!

https://www.facebook.com/media/set/?set=a.10100367607413610.2973317.1952460&l=35360a1a98


----------



## Joseph Scibbe (Jul 15, 2011)

I have a 1917 Swedish Bible, a 1931 Bondage of the Will, and a 1918 Soldiers Bible.


----------



## Wayne (Jul 15, 2011)

My only purchasing really is on behalf of the PCA Historical Center. I'm working at building a research library to augment the collections here.
So the purchases cover all aspects of American Presbyterianism, and many of the purchases are at least nineteenth century and some eighteenth.
Mostly my budget [everyone join me in a big laugh here] won't allow too much [read "any"] eighteenth century stuff. And because the PCA arose out of the old Southern Presbyterian denomination,
there is a focus on things from that denom. The Reformed Presbyterians are another focus in what I look for. One select accession a few years back was a leather bound copy of five or six works by Alexander McLeod.


----------



## T.A.G. (Jul 15, 2011)

My wife and I have a book of Spurgeon's sermons which is signed by Mrs. Spurgeon


----------



## Constantlyreforming (Jul 15, 2011)

T.A.G. said:


> My wife and I have a book of Spurgeon's sermons which is signed by Mrs. Spurgeon


 
cool!


----------



## Fly Caster (Jul 15, 2011)

Sounds cool, but my budget constrains me to stuff I can find on sale.

Hopefully I have a few that will stay in the family long enough to become antiques.


----------



## Constantlyreforming (Jul 15, 2011)

Here are some more pictures:

Joseph Allein’s Alarm to the Unconverted, 1822 I believe….












---------- Post added at 12:14 PM ---------- Previous post was at 12:13 PM ----------

Elisha Coles, A Practical Discourse on God's Sovereignty, 1845 (THere are so many editions/reprints of this...this is the newest I have...i have several from the 1800s and 1700s)











---------- Post added at 12:15 PM ---------- Previous post was at 12:14 PM ----------

Elisha Coles, Dictionary from Latin to English....1672











---------- Post added at 12:17 PM ---------- Previous post was at 12:15 PM ----------

This one is on the way....John Owen, The True Nature of A Gospel Church and its Government

1688, first edition. On its way from South Africa.











---------- Post added at 12:18 PM ---------- Previous post was at 12:17 PM ----------

another of Alarm to the Unconverted by Joseph Allein (gave this one away last week though, so technically not mine)











---------- Post added at 12:18 PM ---------- Previous post was at 12:18 PM ----------

Here is the inside of Justification By Faith, First Edition by John Owen, 1677.






---------- Post added at 12:20 PM ---------- Previous post was at 12:18 PM ----------

Nature of Indwelling Sin by John Owen, 1668, 1st Edition (likely rebound in late 1700s, early 1800s)











---------- Post added at 12:21 PM ---------- Previous post was at 12:20 PM ----------




Fly Caster said:


> Sounds cool, but my budget constrains me to stuff I can find on sale.
> 
> Hopefully I have a few that will stay in the family long enough to become antiques.



Many (not most, but many) of the books I have shown here are out of print, and I purchased for less than what it would cost to buy a new copy if they were available. For instance, the Joseph Allein books were under $35 each including shipping.


----------



## Pilgrim (Jul 15, 2011)

I don't have any books that are that old. You've usually got to have a very large book budget to buy books that old. Either that or get them at estate sales, etc. where they don't know what they have. I've thought of going to a few of the latter if I know beforehand they have books. 

The oldest one in my library may be a Presbyterian book entitled _The Great Baptizer: __The Bible History of Baptism_ by Samuel J. Baird. The copyright is 1882. If this copy isn't quite that old, I think it probably still dates from no later than about the turn of the 20th Century. (If Wayne knows anything about the author, I'd much obliged.  

I think the oldest books I have otherwise are 2 vols. of John Brown of Haddington's _Self-Interpreting Bible_, 1905 edn (If I recall correctly) and an old copy of the American Standard Version (ASV) of 1901. 

I got all of them super cheap except arguably for the ASV.


----------



## Constantlyreforming (Jul 16, 2011)

You would be surprised how reasonable the prices were on these. At times, cheaper than a new version...


----------



## Constantlyreforming (Jul 20, 2011)

Pilgrim said:


> I don't have any books that are that old. You've usually got to have a very large book budget to buy books that old. Either that or get them at estate sales, etc. where they don't know what they have. I've thought of going to a few of the latter if I know beforehand they have books.
> 
> The oldest one in my library may be a Presbyterian book entitled _The Great Baptizer: __The Bible History of Baptism_ by Samuel J. Baird. The copyright is 1882. If this copy isn't quite that old, I think it probably still dates from no later than about the turn of the 20th Century. (If Wayne knows anything about the author, I'd much obliged.
> 
> ...




Neat! Would love to see a picture of Haddington's book!


----------



## Pilgrim (Jul 21, 2011)

Constantlyreforming said:


> Pilgrim said:
> 
> 
> > I don't have any books that are that old. You've usually got to have a very large book budget to buy books that old. Either that or get them at estate sales, etc. where they don't know what they have. I've thought of going to a few of the latter if I know beforehand they have books.
> ...



There are a number of copies you can view (and download) on Google Books. There are often copies for sale on ebay as well. Sometimes a seller will post some pics. If I had a better camera I would post some pics. About the only difference from what you see on Google Books would be color pics and maps. 

These links will be no good in a few days, but here's some good pics from a seller on ebay: 1912 Full Leather New Self Interpreting Bible Library ! | eBay

Here's another with some good pics http://cgi.ebay.com/Complete-4-Volu...t=Antiquarian_Collectible&hash=item2a12661c0f Considering what others are charging for what looks to be volumes in worse condition, that one looks to be a really good deal provided you could get it near the starting bid. 

These are in much better shape than my two copies are. But I only paid about $5 combined for my two volumes, which appear to be intact except for the covers and maybe some minor tears. 

The photographs of Palestine, etc. couldn't have been in Brown's original, which was published in 1778. They were added by later editors, perhaps in the late 19th or early 20th Century. (The version I have is 1905. I've seen some dated 1912. I think that may have been the last edition or was certainly one of the last ones.) 

Ruben, our resident John Brown expert, might know. I'd also be interested to know what other changes or enhancements were added in later editions.


----------

